# DIY Project



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

with so much talent in this forum 

can anyone guess what this project is ??

1/2 X 12 Barstock 
1.5X 1.5 Barstock
1/2X13 threads 

TS2


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

Arrow straightener?


----------



## FlBowHunter2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

vice?


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

kickstand with adjustable stands for a bicycle!


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Flux Capacitor? :tongue:


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

A Sybian attatchment...be careful with that one you made though. Ouch!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Nuclear bomb!


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*DIY project*

lots of talent in this forum for sure !!:set1_applaud:


Flux Capacitor to maybe feed a Nuclear bomb ~~~~~~

A Sybian attatchment or kickstand with adjustable stands for a bicycle! ~~~~~~~~~

vice or maybe a Arrow straightener

*and the Winner is *

have to wait until i post the other pics tonight :nixon:

TS2


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

with all those guesses and the one I'm about to make it better be a pitch fork!

OK I'm going with an industrial strength metronome!

:jazzmatazzes:


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Articulating Bow Holder*

well it's not a vise close but a 
*Articulating bow holder *

TS2


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

now that is sweet


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice! Sybian inspired no doubt


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

Pretty cool idea


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

May be a stupid question, but what does this do?


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Wife was hoping it was a " A Sybian attatchment...be careful with that one you made though. Ouch! " LOL


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

ask wife does she want it in single phase or three phase so it never drops a leg and has full 
power ~ juice with a twist of the dial :wink:



Footed Shaft said:


> Wife was hoping it was a " A Sybian attatchment...be careful with that one you made though. Ouch! " LOL


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice build!


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Good job. I plan to start mine this weekend. Picked up some materials this week.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

What the heck is a Sybian? Did I miss something?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

How'd you get the pictures to change from one to another? I'm more intrigued by that than your by your what-ya-ma-call-it. lol

It is a cool idea though.


----------

